# Napolitos (cactus)



## GrannyG (Apr 7, 2007)

Nopalitos

1 jar (14.7 oz) Nopalitos ( tender cactus)
Drain and rinse. I usually cut these in smaller pieces, looks
pretty in the dish, instead of leaving them in strips.
ADD:
Fresh tomatoes, diced.....you can use one or many
Onion, diced....I usually use several onion rings, sweet onions, and dice them
cilantro...fresh,chopped fine, use small amount to start, to taste
Salt....to taste

Squeeze fresh lime juice over this and serve ice cold with chips.


----------



## callie (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounds good, Granny - but I've never seen Napolitos around here.  Are they pickled?  Packed in water?  I've never seen cactus of any kind in a market around here.


----------



## GrannyG (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, they come in a glass jar, they use water and vinegar to pack them with, but cooked, fresh young cactus pads can be used.  I just buy a jar when I make this. They can also be used in omlettes.


----------



## Topaz (Apr 8, 2007)

I've never even heard of people eating cactus. I don't think you'll see that on the menu too much in my part of the world. 

What does it taste like?


----------



## GrannyG (Apr 8, 2007)

They are like a very mild green bean. They are really very good. Also,some cactus are used to make cactus jelly and syrup. There are many wild greens that can be eaten, dandeliion, poke, lambs quarter, and so with the cactus. The pads used are very young, and tender. There are agaritta bushes that have little red berries on them that are tasty. It is surprising what is growing in your back forty that you can eat. Weeds are free. LOL


----------



## Run_Out (Apr 8, 2007)

We have plenty in west texas. they are in the food stores

later


----------

